# what special cookware for smoking veggies?



## smokin_amy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi!

I would like to start adding smoked veggies to my smoked meat dishes...things like mushrooms, tomatoes, etc.

I've heard cast iron pans/pots are good for this but I'm not sure what, specifically, I should be looking for.

Could anyone please offer me some advice?

Thank you!


----------



## bassman (Feb 29, 2008)

Lowes has a special porcelain pan with holes in that is specifically for vegetables and smaller cuts of meat.


----------



## geek with fire (Feb 29, 2008)

I use a $0.99 wire mesh from Wally world.  Use them a couple of times then throw away.  Really the only thing you going for is to keep soft veggies from falling through the grate.  I've also used some wood blocks to lift the mesh onto another mesh when I need the space; double stacked.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 29, 2008)

hardware wire? burn it off first-I have a bbq grate with holes in it for that purpose


----------



## jerkyaddict (Mar 6, 2008)

smokin amy , josh="geek with fire" nailed it they are cheap and work awesome these aluminum circular grates are sold as disposable cookin grids you usually can get a few smoke's outta them before huckin them to the recycle bin..they get hard to wash after a few times they get super soft...but cost efficient and just work well....you can do any vegg on these i have used for everything from eggplant-to-zuke's you dont need any special ceramic coated blah blah just need's holes for smoke to get through


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 6, 2008)

you can also buy it in sheets at HD.


----------

